# CDA Slammers Whittier FC



## Troglia7 (May 4, 2020)

I think it’s very important for me, Tessa Troglia, to have the opportunity to share with my families, friends, and coaches the details of me “leaving” CDA Slammers FC Whittier.

* EDITED: If anyone would like to hear  Mrs. Troglia's interaction with CDA Slammers please message her. As for the rest below it is public information.

Dominic*


----------



## timbuck (May 4, 2020)

What "road were you blocking"?
Were they trying to grow larger? Were they trying to dictate team formation? Were they trying to dictate coach assignments?  Did they want more money?


----------



## EOTL (May 4, 2020)

Ms. Troglia-

You seem like you have a lot going for you and a lot to offer people in your chosen line of work. For that reason, you might want to delete your post. Otherwise, you’re essentially telling potential future employers and business partners that you sue people and trash them on the Internet when you don’t get your way. If I found something like this from a potential hire, I would not want to hire them, and my feelings on this are pretty typical.

I have no idea who was right or wrong here, if anyone. From your post, It seems that you care very much for others to the point that you help them without the expectation of compensation although that is part of your business. That is admirable, but it is also no way to operate a business. Maybe you were both right but had different priorities and interests. Maybe both sides could have handled things better. Maybe you are 100% right and they were 100% wrong, but I have found that is almost never the case.

And even if you are truly right and they are wrong,
there is little to accomplish from your post. It won’t get your job back and it won’t help you get other jobs. It’s unlikely this will hurt them financially because anyone who is likely to leave because of how they treated you would probably do that anyway. All you’re doing is letting them know they got to you and potentially setting yourself up for a cross-complaint.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Frank (May 4, 2020)

timbuck said:


> What "road were your blocking"?
> Were they trying to grow larger? Were they trying to take dictate team formation? Were they trying to dictate coach assignments?  Did they want more money?


You do realize that they own the club and can run it how they sit fit to try and have their business make money.  It is not a charity.


----------



## timbuck (May 4, 2020)

I dont know the details - But I do know that we need more females involved in so cal youth soccer - Both as coaches and in management/leadership positions.


----------



## Frank (May 4, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I dont know the details - But I do know that we need more females involved in so cal youth soccer - Both as coaches and in management/leadership positions.


Competent is competent.  Doesn't matter male or female to me


----------



## forksnbolts (May 4, 2020)

Money talks.


----------



## MWN (May 4, 2020)

Frank said:


> You do realize that they own the club and can run it how they sit fit to try and have their business make money.  It is not a charity.


... well ... actually it is a charity, a non-profit mutual benefit corporation.  Here is their 990: https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/810754864

But, yes, as the officers and members of the corporation they can run it however they want.

I'll also point out that they move their money outside of the organization in a sneaky way.


----------



## EOTL (May 4, 2020)

Frank said:


> Competent is competent.  Doesn't matter male or female to me


Feeling a little threatened by the ladies, eh?


----------



## EOTL (May 4, 2020)

forksnbolts said:


> Money talks.


But it don’t sing and dance, and it don’t walk.

What are you doing?  Are you saying businesses should lose money? Businesses shouldn’t be able to pay their employees?

Where did this idea that youth soccer clubs are “empires” and swimming in cash come from? There are maybe 20 youth club coaches and DOCs on the girls side in the entire country who make more than a typical sanitation engineer.


----------



## pokergod (May 4, 2020)

MWN said:


> ... well ... actually it is a charity, a non-profit mutual benefit corporation.  Here is their 990: https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/810754864
> 
> But, yes, as the officers and members of the corporation they can run it however they want.
> 
> I'll also point out that they move their money outside of the organization in a sneaky way.


I'm curious, what do you see in the tax return that shows to you that they move the $$$$ in a "sneaky way"?


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 4, 2020)

At least she put her name on it. Most of us on here would never have the balls to do so after saying what she said. I’ll always respect a person who puts their name on record whether they have something good or bad to say.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

MWN said:


> ... well ... actually it is a charity, a non-profit mutual benefit corporation.  Here is their 990: https://projects.propublica.org/nonprofits/organizations/810754864
> 
> But, yes, as the officers and members of the corporation they can run it however they want.
> 
> I'll also point out that they move their money outside of the organization in a sneaky way.


Part VII shows 3 Camargos on the BOD and none of them received any compensation, but Section B immediately afterward shows one of them getting $24,000 as an independent contractor.  Then in Schedule O, Additional Information, somebody got a car for $27,000+, casual labor was over $44,000, director fees of over $52000, entertainment over $42000, local director $50,800, training fees $85,951


----------



## MWN (May 4, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I'm curious, what do you see in the tax return that shows to you that they move the $$$$ in a "sneaky way"?


See what @espola wrote, he just saved me some time:


espola said:


> Part VII shows 3 Camargos on the BOD and none of them received any compensation, but Section B immediately afterward shows one of them getting $24,000 as an independent contractor.  Then in Schedule O, Additional Information, somebody got a car for $27,000+, casual labor was over $44,000, director fees of over $52000, entertainment over $42000, local director $50,800, training fees $85,951


@pokergod, also note that the company failed to check "If Schedule O contains a response or note to any line in this Part VII."  If any one of these guys (Oscar, Alex or Walter) received any money from CDA Futbol in the form of cash or other services (cars, meals, reimbursements) and went ahead and listed $0 in columns D, E and F then that is "sneaky" and potentially fraudulent (on the part of the club and their tax representatives). More likely than not what they did is formed their own little LLCs or corporations and are hiding the compensation to themselves through entities, which is how these youth charities attempt to get around certain reporting requirements.

Also note that Alex and Walter are working 40 hours per week and 0 hours for related organizations.  In light of the fact that Walter received $24,000 in the next section, column D should have reflected the $24k and not $0 (sneaky).

These guys are either sneaky (I see some tax fraud red flags), independently wealthy, or the most generous youth coaches in the area.  We can't really say one way or another without diving deep into their personal tax situation because it looks like CDA Futbol is using some deception to conceal how its 40 hour a week "Officers" are compensated.

The IRS will overlook what will be alleged as a simple "administrative oversight" on the public 990 (that caused no harm), IF the individual reported the income and paid the taxes.  The IRS only cares about collecting the tax dollars and not the transparency of this 501(c)(3).


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

MWN said:


> See what @espola wrote, he just saved me some time:
> 
> 
> @pokergod, also note that the company failed to check "If Schedule O contains a response or note to any line in this Part VII."  If any one of these guys (Oscar, Alex or Walter) received any money from CDA Futbol in the form of cash or other services (cars, meals, reimbursements) and went ahead and listed $0 in columns D, E and F then that is "sneaky" and potentially fraudulent (on the part of the club and their tax representatives). More likely than not what they did is formed their own little LLCs or corporations and are hiding the compensation to themselves through entities, which is how these youth charities attempt to get around certain reporting requirements.
> ...


The IRS may be happy if they get to tax the income one way or another, but the customers may feel that they have been lied to.  Of course, if the product is good and people feel they are getting what they paid for, no one is likely to complain.


----------



## pokergod (May 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Part VII shows 3 Camargos on the BOD and none of them received any compensation, but Section B immediately afterward shows one of them getting $24,000 as an independent contractor.  Then in Schedule O, Additional Information, somebody got a car for $27,000+, casual labor was over $44,000, director fees of over $52000, entertainment over $42000, local director $50,800, training fees $85,951


I looked at beach for comparison.  Mauricio makes six figures.  they have over a million in the bank.  they raised fees and just let staff go.  Not saying two wrongs make a right but doesn't seem too bad in comparison.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (May 4, 2020)

adding information and not opinion.....

CDA has different arrangements with each branch. Some are franchises, meaning the owners of CDA have vested interest, such as Huntington Beach while others are licensees who only use the brand both otherwise govern/manage themselves.

CDA continues to pay coaches on 1099 which suggests the coaches are independent contractors. However, the club still has the ability to dictate how, when, and where the coach works and by using California's definition of an employee would suggest they should be W2. To W2 the number of coaches who coach for CDA would qualify them for mandatory health benefits along with employment insurances and the expenses incurred by an employer in California. This also puts the onus on the coach to report the income and to withhold accordingly. This can be looked at as a tax advantage or exploiting a loophole or worse but that is the left to the opinion of the California Franchise Tax Board and Internal Revenue Service, which in 2014 had ruled they are indeed employees https://www.soccerwire.com/news/alert-irs-considers-paid-youth-coaches-as-employees-not-contractors

Based on these two variables, Coach Trojlia (whom I have never met)'s claims could be a "buyer beware" statement or the beginning of what could be a litigious claim. Such a claim, if filed with a court, would then put on public record the financial practices of the owners of CDA. If those practices are aligned with their tax returns could be of significant interest to both Regulators and labor lawyers as well. 

It is public knowledge the owners of CDA, or BOD of their entity, are also the organizers and beneficiaries of their memorial weekend tournament that is by their own admission, "The largest memorial day tournament in the West/Country/I don't remember, with over 800+ teams. If each of those teams averaged $1000 per entry and their margin was 50%  then revenues would be for top-line revenue of $800,000 and $400,000 gross. Know the club charges a fee of anywhere between $400-$700 per team, and estimate 100 teams is another $40,000-70,000. Do these numbers and their tax return look agreeable side by side? I don't know. 

end of info.

my opinion - Yes, Coach putting this out there may cost her a position, and if so I have a feeling the Coach would be 100% ok with it. To coach for as long as she has, as a coach you stopped caring about making money years ago, and if it weren't for the kids they would have quit years ago, as well. Jobs come and go. On the other side, if I were in the situation of the club I'd do everything I could not to go through a discovery phase. Most people prefer not to have that type of scrutiny of their financial practices, especially when involving the IRS, CA Franchise Tax Board, Labor Board, and well you get the point. Not sure how this will turn out but you can take it to the bank that it's going to be interesting.


----------



## timbuck (May 4, 2020)

Looking at SCDSL for the various CDA groups:

*CDA Slammers Cerritos*-37 Teams: 12 Boys Teams / 25 Girls Teams
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
DOC: Nicole Woiemberghe
DOC: Luis Segovia
Registrar: Linda Camargo

*CDA Slammers Fullerton - *14 Teams: 4 Boys Teams / 10 Girls Teams
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
Field Scheduler: Nathan Forrester
Registrar: Linda Camargo

*CDA Slammers HB-*55 Teams:  21 Boys Teams / 34 Girls Teams 
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
DOC: Alex Giminez
DOC: Sean Melendez
DOC: Heath Oberle
Registrar: Linda Camargo

*CDA Slammers Whittier- *37 Teams:  17 Boys Teams / 20 Girls Teams 
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
DOC: Chris Paniagua
DOC: Kriss Flores
DOC: Tessa Troglia
Registrar: Linda Camargo

*CDA Slammers Diamond Bar- *14 Teams:  5 Boys Teams / 9Girls Teams 
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
DOC: Matthew Franco
DOC: Tessa Troglia
Club Admin: Kimberly Ayers

*CDA Slammers Orange- *46 Teams:  24 Boys Teams / 22 Girls Teams 
President: Ryan Smith
Executive Director- Alex Camargo
Executive Director - Walter Camargo
Vice President: Jim Lake
DOC: Kevin Esparza
Director of Fields: Flanagan Steven
Registrar: Heather Lake

I dont recall the history on how each of these teams formed or club they were prior to becoming part of CDA.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 4, 2020)

Wow!   Talk about making the money on a franchise model.  These guys are very smart.   You can’t blame them if the market (parents) continue to pay high fees.   I know one of these groups practices in very small fields that are not soccer related.


----------



## Swoosh (May 4, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Looking at SCDSL for the various CDA groups:
> 
> *CDA Slammers Cerritos*-37 Teams: 12 Boys Teams / 25 Girls Teams
> Executive Director- Alex Camargo
> ...


In their model do they charge per team or per player?


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

I'm interested in the phrase "which they were paid fairly for" in the original post.  Were they being paid just for the brand name, without performing anything meaningful like coaching players to developing coaches in a consistent style?  Who was paid - the Camargos directly or the CDA Slammers non-profit corporation?  Did the Whittier (and other) CDA branches file separate IRS returns?  Were the coaches of the Whittier  (and other) branches paid out of funds collected through the players on their teams, or through the home non-profit?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (May 4, 2020)

None of this should be a surprise, its club soccer and its the Camargo's


----------



## Speed (May 4, 2020)

Dang I missed the first post


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

Speed said:


> Dang I missed the first post


It would be interesting to know if Dominic sliced out the meat of the original post on his own or if he was pressured to do it.  Either way it would be an interesting story.


----------



## timbuck (May 4, 2020)

Somewhat relevant thread from 2016





						Where does the Money Go? (Take II)
					

So can anyone shed more light on how a club like Slammers FC thinks it is fair game to underhand teams of "Team Funds"?  Apparently CDA Tustin/YL now Slammers FC found it righteous to clean out team accounts of team funds if a team decided to find its own way with CDA OC.  Whoever found this to...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Frank (May 4, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Feeling a little threatened by the ladies, eh?


Not sure how you got that from my post when it was written the complete opposite of what you responded.


----------



## EOTL (May 5, 2020)

Frank said:


> Not sure how you got that from my post when it was written the complete opposite of what you responded.


Because you’re making the argument misogynists make when women have been systematically excluded from a profession. Claiming you’re only interested in competence allows you to absolve yourself of responsibility for the problem and the need for change. It also allows you to rationalize why you don’t care about solutions to the problem.  It further presumes you know the appropriate standard for competence, when that is impossible to know any time an entire gender has been largely excluded from a field. It was impossible to know the appropriate standard for “competence” in MLB until long after the Dodgers signed Jackie Robinson, for example, and MLB was only excluding about 10% of the population.

Oh, and the manner in which you jumped on someone for posting something non-controversial about gender equality was a dead give away. The fact that you are trying to change the subject from gender equality to “competence” makes things pretty obvious, even if you don’t understand that. 

Carry on with the denial.


----------



## jpeter (May 5, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> None of this should be a surprise, its club soccer and its the Camargo's


Lots of shell games, limited liability corp,  hiding, "sneaky" accounting and financing going on with youth soccer, abuse of non-profit statutes, etc but audits are few and fair between and they get away with stuff that a normal business don't.   Don't ask don't tell is normally what you get.

Parents take control, ask for a full accounting of your fees.  You can always hire you own coach, rent some fields, pay a small club fee for insurance and you can run the show without the "middle" people or directors if there not adding value but collecting a pay day.


----------



## Frank (May 5, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Because you’re making the argument misogynists make when women have been systematically excluded from a profession. Claiming you’re only interested in competence allows you to absolve yourself of responsibility for the problem and the need for change. It also allows you to rationalize why you don’t care about solutions to the problem.  It further presumes you know the appropriate standard for competence, when that is impossible to know any time an entire gender has been largely excluded from a field. It was impossible to know the appropriate standard for “competence” in MLB until long after the Dodgers signed Jackie Robinson, for example, and MLB was only excluding about 10% of the population.
> 
> Oh, and the manner in which you jumped on someone for posting something non-controversial about gender equality was a dead give away. The fact that you are trying to change the subject from gender equality to “competence” makes things pretty obvious, even if you don’t understand that.
> 
> Carry on with the denial.


OK, Thank you SJ warrior for setting me straight.  I will now go live a better life.


----------



## EOTL (May 5, 2020)

Frank said:


> OK, Thank you SJ warrior for setting me straight.  I will now go live a better life.


Don’t fret, I fully understand it is too much to ask that someone who considers social justice to be an inferior personality trait will change their point of view.


----------



## Frank (May 5, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Don’t fret, I fully understand it is too much to ask that someone who considers social justice to be an inferior personality trait will change their point of view.


Again thank you SJ Warrior. I have learned my lesson and you can now move on to your next cause.. I’m sure the choices for outrage are limitless.


----------



## Troglia7 (May 5, 2020)

STORY ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE, Tessa Troglia


----------



## GT45 (May 5, 2020)

I tip my hat to you Tessa!


----------



## pokergod (May 6, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> STORY ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE, Tessa Troglia


For those of us not on facebook (destroying democracy and personal privacy), can somebody cut and paste?


----------



## Troglia7 (May 6, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> I think it’s very important for me, Tessa Troglia, to have the opportunity to share with my families, friends, and coaches the details of me “leaving” CDA Slammers FC Whittier.
> 
> * EDITED: If anyone would like to hear  Mrs. Troglia's interaction with CDA Slammers please message her. As for the rest below it is public information.
> 
> Dominic*


Can you please edit this, and direct them to my Facebook Page. I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Ellejustus (May 6, 2020)




----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

So Dominic deleted this but now it's ok because it is a copy of a FB page?

<...waiting to see how this turns out...>


----------



## Troglia7 (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> So Dominic deleted this but now it's ok because it is a copy of a FB page?
> 
> <...waiting to see how this turns out...>
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MWN (May 6, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> Can you please edit this, and direct them to my Facebook Page. I would appreciate it. Thank you!


@Troglia7, the problem with your post is that is does two things:

1. Exposes @Dominic to letters from lawyers and bad will from members of the community, including potential advertisers as a result of certain statements you made that arguably impugn the character of certain individuals with the labels "greedy" and "evil."  These statements would arguably be "libel per se," which are any defamatory statements that are libelous on their face.  Civ. Code § 45 defines libel as “a false and unprivileged publication by writing, printing, picture, effigy, or other fixed representation to the eye, *which exposes any person to hatred, contempt, ridicule, or obloquy, or which causes him to be shunned or avoided, or which has a tendency to injure him in his occupation.*”  

Your statements that they are greedy and evil are pushing the envelope.  If you want to get your story out, then your better tactic would be to not use the terms "evil" and "greedy."  Simply state the facts as you understand those facts, state what law or agreement was broken and omit commentary regarding character.

2. It arguably constitutes a violation of the "Terms and Rule", which provide in relevant part:

_"*You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful*, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, *or otherwise violates any laws*. You are entirely responsible for the content of, and any harm resulting from, that Content or your conduct."_​


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 6, 2020)

We


MWN said:


> @Troglia7, the problem with your post is that is does two things:
> 
> ​_"*You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful*, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, *or otherwise violates any laws*. You are entirely responsible for the content of, and any harm resulting from, that Content or your conduct."_​


We, definitely dont want this site down or put Dom in an unintended legal consequence.   I agree that you should take it down.  The rest of the members can talk about the post on Facebook and debate on this topic.    All I gotta say is that it takes two to tango.  This club organization is just responding to market demands. If parents are truly upset that the prices are too high, leave to another club.


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 6, 2020)

Let it stand. If what she is saying has no truth or merit the Carmargos or anyone else should not be worried. If there is truth to her words and they can be validated then I’d be worried and want this post taken down.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

MWN said:


> @Troglia7, the problem with your post is that is does two things:
> 
> 1. Exposes @Dominic to letters from lawyers and bad will from members of the community, including potential advertisers as a result of certain statements you made that arguably impugn the character of certain individuals with the labels "greedy" and "evil."  These statements would arguably be "libel per se," which are any defamatory statements that are libelous on their face.  Civ. Code § 45 defines libel as “a false and unprivileged publication by writing, printing, picture, effigy, or other fixed representation to the eye, *which exposes any person to hatred, contempt, ridicule, or obloquy, or which causes him to be shunned or avoided, or which has a tendency to injure him in his occupation.*”
> 
> ...


That #2 is pretty much ignored, and Dominic would have a far better website if he enforced it.


----------



## Copa9 (May 6, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Lots of shell games, limited liability corp,  hiding, "sneaky" accounting and financing going on with youth soccer, abuse of non-profit statutes, etc but audits are few and fair between and they get away with stuff that a normal business don't.   Don't ask don't tell is normally what you get.
> 
> Parents take control, ask for a full accounting of your fees.  You can always hire you own coach, rent some fields, pay a small club fee for insurance and you can run the show without the "middle" people or directors if there not adding value but collecting a pay day.


   With so much discussion about the pay to play soccer club world, I wonder how many of you take advantage of the fact that if  your club was registered as a nonprofit,  you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes?  We found this out after a few years into it. Better late than never. Pretty sure it can still be done.  It helps a lot if you have multiple players.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With so much discussion about the pay to play soccer club world, I wonder how many of you take advantage of the fact that if  your club was registered as a nonprofit,  you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes?  We found this out after a few years into it. Better late than never. Pretty sure it can still be done.  It helps a lot if you have multiple players.


You can write off actual donation to the club.  You cannot write off your club fee since it's not a donation, i.e. you're getting a service in return.


----------



## timbuck (May 6, 2020)

I'd still like to hear more details.
Did they just say "Sorry, we don't need you. Good luck."
Or was it "Hey, we need to do x,y,z" and you weren't on board with their plans?


----------



## EOTL (May 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With so much discussion about the pay to play soccer club world, I wonder how many of you take advantage of the fact that if  your club was registered as a nonprofit,  you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes?  We found this out after a few years into it. Better late than never. Pretty sure it can still be done.  It helps a lot if you have multiple players.


You might end up being grateful this place is anonymous.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With so much discussion about the pay to play soccer club world, I wonder how many of you take advantage of the fact that if  your club was registered as a nonprofit,  you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes?  We found this out after a few years into it. Better late than never. Pretty sure it can still be done.  It helps a lot if you have multiple players.


It'ss no often you see someone admitting to tax fraud in public.


----------



## timbuck (May 6, 2020)

His/her post is certainly not the biggest tax fraud in so cal youth soccer.


----------



## Flipthrow (May 6, 2020)

By all accounts Tessa has a great reputation and is appreciated by so many families in the area. The success of Cerritos Slammers helped them grow to this area. Fullerton Rangers used to be the big draw then Strikers North after Rangers melted down with The embezzlement fiasco. Choice and competition are good for the area. Seems like a lot of female assistant coaches but sad there are not too many head coaches.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> You can write off actual donation to the club.  You cannot write off your club fee since it's not a donation, i.e. you're getting a service in return.


I had this discussion with the President of our club, who is a CPA and attorney.  I asked, since I was VP for Competitive Teams, whether I could deduct the cost of travel in support of our teams.  "Not if your kid is playing there".


----------



## El Clasico (May 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With so much discussion about the pay to play soccer club world, I wonder how many of you take advantage of the fact that if  your club was registered as a nonprofit,  you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes?  We found this out after a few years into it. Better late than never. Pretty sure it can still be done.  It helps a lot if you have multiple players.


You may want to find a new CPA


----------



## timbuck (May 6, 2020)

You can write off whatever you want...  but if you get audited you might need some cash on hand.


----------



## watfly (May 6, 2020)

MWN said:


> @Troglia7, the problem with your post is that is does two things:
> 
> 1. Exposes @Dominic to letters from lawyers and bad will from members of the community, including potential advertisers as a result of certain statements you made that arguably impugn the character of certain individuals with the labels "greedy" and "evil."  These statements would arguably be "libel per se," which are any defamatory statements that are libelous on their face.  Civ. Code § 45 defines libel as “a false and unprivileged publication by writing, printing, picture, effigy, or other fixed representation to the eye, *which exposes any person to hatred, contempt, ridicule, or obloquy, or which causes him to be shunned or avoided, or which has a tendency to injure him in his occupation.*”
> 
> ...


Saying (in writing) someone is "greedy" or "evil" is rarely libelous, its an opinion that is unverifiable.  Stating (in writing) that someone "broke the law" is  libelous, if untrue or unproven, since it is a statement of verifiable fact.  I certainly wouldn't advise anyone to state it unless the individual had already been found guilty of breaking the law.  You seem to have it backwards.


----------



## MWN (May 7, 2020)

watfly said:


> Saying (in writing) someone is "greedy" or "evil" is rarely libelous, its an opinion that is unverifiable.  Stating (in writing) that someone "broke the law" is  libelous, if untrue or unproven, since it is a statement of verifiable fact.  I certainly wouldn't advise anyone to state it unless the individual had already been found guilty of breaking the law.  You seem to have it backwards.


No disagreement, but in this context, the officers of a tax exempt mutual benefit corporation, along with the other facts stated could imply a provably false assertion of fact.  The implication here is she was terminated because the officers of the corporation are using the monies for their own financial benefit (greedy) and that is illegal (evil).  If she simply made these opinions without providing factual context that would be one thing, but by providing factual context she is potentially exposing herself to issues.

As an aside, if I'm CDA Slammers (or any other Club), I probably need to have some strong conversations with my employment law attorney about the practice of treating everybody, including Ms. Troglia as a 1099 contractor (at least according to the last 990 on file).  This is even more important in light of AB5.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

MWN said:


> No disagreement, but in this context, the officers of a tax exempt mutual benefit corporation, along with the other facts stated could imply a provably false assertion of fact.  The implication here is she was terminated because the officers of the corporation are using the monies for their own financial benefit (greedy) and that is illegal (evil).  If she simply made these opinions without providing factual context that would be one thing, but by providing factual context she is potentially exposing herself to issues.
> 
> As an aside, if I'm CDA Slammers (or any other Club), I probably need to have some strong conversations with my employment law attorney about the practice of treating everybody, including Ms. Troglia as a 1099 contractor (at least according to the last 990 on file).  This is even more important in light of AB5.


The gist of what I got from her statement is that she was removed from the club because she resisted expansion in the area where she worked.  Outside her work with the Camargos, she has status as a soccer coach and a good reputation apparently.


----------



## Troglia7 (May 7, 2020)

Please respect my freedom. I have received an outpour of support, and people are anxious to hear about not only the facts of the exclusion, but more importantly where I’m heading next, which is my main focus. It was just important to me to share, that’s all.


----------



## Copa9 (May 7, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> You can write off actual donation to the club.  You cannot write off your club fee since it's not a donation, i.e. you're getting a service in return.


Somehow we did it. But as always, check with your own tax specialist. We could not write off team fees, coaches fees etc.  We also "volunteered" our time to the club.  So again, check with your own tax person.


----------



## EOTL (May 7, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> Please respect my freedom. I have received an outpour of support, and people are anxious to hear about not only the facts of the exclusion, but more importantly where I’m heading next, which is my main focus. It was just important to me to share, that’s all.


Make sure to keep all those texts, emails and DMs. If a lawsuit is filed as you seemed to suggest earlier, Slammer’s lawyers are going to ask for them, and deleting them is called “spoliating evidence.”


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Somehow we did it. But as always, check with your own tax specialist. We could not write off team fees, coaches fees etc.  We also "volunteered" our time to the club.  So again, check with your own tax person.


But you said earlier "you could write off your club player fee on your itemized taxes".


----------



## timbuck (May 7, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> Please respect my freedom. I have received an outpour of support, and people are anxious to hear about not only the facts of the exclusion, but more importantly where I’m heading next, which is my main focus. It was just important to me to share, that’s all.


I’m wondering what exactly happened.  
Why did they say they were moving on?
What have they told players/parents?
How involved were they with Whittier and Diamond Bar?


----------



## Ellejustus (May 7, 2020)




----------



## javiecua03 (May 7, 2020)

Troglia7 said:


> STORY ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE, Tessa Troglia


But what happen ? 





Troglia7 said:


> Can you please edit this, and direct them to my Facebook Page. I would appreciate it. Thank you!


What’s the issue ? What happen


----------



## Troglia7 (May 8, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Let it stand. If what she is saying has no truth or merit the Carmargos or anyone else should not be worried. If there is truth to her words and they can be validated then I’d be worried and want this post taken down.


Not the list bit worried, for the record.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 10, 2020)




----------

